# wtf is this on my pants?



## Guest

That metal clip goes on the laces of the boot, on top of the foot. The elastic "gator" goes over the boot and the clip holds it from riding up. Then the outside of the leg covers it. The top of the boot should be exposed to the inside of your pant leg. And the gator covers the top of the boot. Never had an issue w/ snow getting past the gator and into my pant leg. Much more comfortable than stuffing the gator into the boot.


----------



## Guest

ok, thanks man. i figured the thing was for my laces, but with my dc judge boot, i have the pump system on that, and that would seem pretty weird trying to fit it over that, but ill try it out. and with the boa system too, it will be weird trying to clip that up on that small wire.

bottom line is, with my boot, i dont think its gonna work out that great, but ill try it out. thanks man!


----------



## Guest

Thats for the boot lace!?!? Crap, no wonder it kept on digging into my ankle when i had it on my socks under the boot. LOI


----------



## Guest

Lol. Agreed with bmies. Hook it around one of your laces and it will prevent your pants from sliding up.


----------



## llcooljunr

Haha, I always wondered what that metal piece was for... It's pretty much useless on my boots since I have boa laces.


----------



## Grimdog

FrankDaTank089 said:


> ok, thanks man. i figured the thing was for my laces, but with my dc judge boot, i have the pump system on that, and that would seem pretty weird trying to fit it over that, but ill try it out. and with the boa system too, it will be weird trying to clip that up on that small wire.
> 
> bottom line is, with my boot, i dont think its gonna work out that great, but ill try it out. thanks man!


Welcome to the 21st Century of snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

llcooljunr said:


> Haha, I always wondered what that metal piece was for... It's pretty much useless on my boots since I have boa laces.


actually, it still worked great with the boa system. just put it off to one of the sides on the wire before you tigthen your boots, and once you tighten it down, it should be straight. it worked great!


----------



## Guest

i never hook these as i have never had issues with them riding up, but yeah, they are to hook to your boots...


----------



## alaric

Ya know. When I read the thread title I was really hoping you had a stain of some sort. I came into this thread with a perverted mind, and it got shot down fast


----------



## laz167

I've never used that hook, my pants are usually XL and im kinda short so they drag about an extra foot anyways.never had an issue with snow up my pants leg.


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Ya know. When I read the thread title I was really hoping you had a stain of some sort. I came into this thread with a perverted mind, and it got shot down fast


same here, or at least some funny story. 
those hooks have been around for a while. and indeed welcome to 21st century snowboard fashion.


----------



## Guest

way to go frank...totally disappoint the snowboardingforum.com community...we all come in here expecting some great story about how some chick totally puked all over your pants the previous night and you wake up with some gnarly stain...but no i'm greeted with metal gator hooks...lame


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Ya know. When I read the thread title I was really hoping you had a stain of some sort. I came into this thread with a perverted mind, and it got shot down fast


i was let down as well, but was highly amused at the stupidity displayed in here..tucking gators into boots... im rollin' over here!!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

its especially funny to me cause my friends girlfriend does it...


----------



## Guest

I'll have to break out my ski pants and take a pic so you all can see the stain on the butt I have from sitting down in muddy snow and grass. They're white pants, so it definitely looks great, especially on video.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Welcome to the 21st Century of snowboarding.


well snowboarding in the 21st century anyway...unless Jesus was getting down on the slopes :laugh:


----------



## Grimdog

derekperc said:


> well snowboarding in the 21st century anyway...unless Jesus was getting down on the slopes :laugh:


Yeah. What you said.


----------

